# Instant 30s forward on Edge?



## don911 (May 7, 2014)

How do I change the 30s forward scan to the same instant 30s forward that I have enjoyed on my Bolt+ and previous Tivo models? I tried SPS30S but that didn't work.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

don911 said:


> How do I change the 30s forward scan to the same instant 30s forward that I have enjoyed on my Bolt+ and previous Tivo models? I tried SPS30S but that didn't work.


One idea is make sure you do that while playing a recording. Enable the 30 Second Skip on your Remote


----------



## don911 (May 7, 2014)

pl1 said:


> One idea is make sure you do that while playing a recording. Enable the 30 Second Skip on your Remote


I did that but it didn't work unfortunately.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG makes quick work of activating that feature. And other 'back doors'.

-KP


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

What pl1 said worked on my Edges.


----------

